# Rice and protein?



## Shadow177 (Feb 3, 2019)

So I've been doing some food prep lately and my question is I do stuff like steak or chicken with a cup of white rice not to mention some veggies but anyways does anyone see a issue with putting a little kikkomon teriyaki sauce and a little soy sauce and some sriracha on the white rice ( for flavor). I'm not talking soaking it in these items just enough to break the monotony!


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope. Not at all


----------



## Hurt (Feb 3, 2019)

Go for it man. Your body needs sodium too.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 3, 2019)

Except for the increased sodium, I don't see an issue with it. Hell, if you are eating that everyday, do whatever you need to do to scarf that shit down.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2019)

Only time I ever worry about sodium is during final prep lol


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2019)

watch the teriyaki sauce though.  Likely high in sugar so dont be dumb and you should be fine.  I make a lot of my own dry rubs too.


----------



## Grego (Feb 3, 2019)

Add add seasoning to your rice when you are cooking it some bone broth inplace of an equal amount of water


----------



## Jin (Feb 3, 2019)

If you have an Asian grocery look for Japanese topping called FuriKake. Many flavors. Delicious.


----------



## stanley (Feb 3, 2019)

brown rice rules over white rice


----------



## Shadow177 (Feb 4, 2019)

But isnt white rice easier to digest? But I agree Brown is better for you! Stan Efferdeans vertical diet suggests white rice so that's the Why! But that particular plan gets pretty boring.


----------



## stanley (Feb 4, 2019)

Shadow177 said:


> But isnt white rice easier to digest? But I agree Brown is better for you! Stan Efferdeans vertical diet suggests white rice so that's the Why! But that particular plan gets pretty boring.


white rice I lose my abs brown rice I dont. no idea why.
* white rice HAS very few essential nutrients, which is why brown rice is usually considered much healthier than white. Bottom Line: Brown rice is a whole grain that contains the bran and germ. These provide fiber and several vitamins and minerals.*​*​*


----------



## Shadow177 (Feb 4, 2019)

I will have to give Brown rice a try, thanks for the input.


----------



## stanley (Feb 4, 2019)

Shadow177 said:


> I will have to give Brown rice a try, thanks for the input.


bro it tastes great..you forget its brown rice


----------



## bigdog (Feb 4, 2019)

I eat very similar to this. add sauce to change it up. the teriyaki can have high sugar in some so watch for that but I still eat it once a week. I don't worry with sodium too much because im not getting on a stage anytime soon LOL. I do eat brown rice too. I cook onions, green onions and green bell pepper in the rice cooker with the brown rice, then add protein, sauce and BOOM! meal prep done...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2019)

just make sure your using a low sodium/sugar sauce.  

Id mix wild rice in with your regular stuff too.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2019)

Shadow177 said:


> But isnt white rice easier to digest? But I agree Brown is better for you! Stan Efferdeans vertical diet suggests white rice so that's the Why! But that particular plan gets pretty boring.




Brown rice may be slightly more better for you but not enough to make it an obvious choice over white rice. Brown rice may look healthier on paper but not so much when it comes to actual absorption.


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2019)

seeker said:


> brown rice may be slightly more better for you but not enough to make it an obvious choice over white rice. Brown rice may look healthier on paper but not so much when it comes to actual absorption.



racist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 1, 2019)

I have had numerous Dietitians tell me theres really not a huge difference between brown and white rice. Its really flavor and preference. When I do white rice I usually use jasmine. Rinse very well until the water runs clear. I do my rice sushi style for a stickier rice..just feels better. A good way to flavor white rice..and dont laugh..mustard. Low calories, no sugar, extremely low sodium, big flavor punch. Otherwise I use a Red and Brown Wild Rice I buy here that has amazing flavor and doesnt need anything added to it.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 1, 2019)

This is real good
https://www.amazon.com/G-Hughes-Sugar-Teriyaki-Marinade/dp/B07QBJ4FFC


----------



## Miami305 (Aug 2, 2019)

There are times in the day when it is more beneficial to eat white or brown rice. 

Brown rice is a whole kernel, has a few more micronutrients, and takes longer to break down. White rice is stripped down a little bit and is a strait punch of carbs.

So you wake up in the morning, or just get done in the gym. Hit the white rice for instant recovery. If you are done with your day, sleeping soon. Go for the brown to be slowly digested. 

Same ideals as using a protein isolate powder vs casein protein. Instant vs Slow breakdown.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2019)

Miami305 said:


> There are times in the day when it is more beneficial to eat white or brown rice.
> 
> Brown rice is a whole kernel, has a few more micronutrients, and takes longer to break down. White rice is stripped down a little bit and is a strait punch of carbs.
> 
> ...



Can you provide a link supporting your statement?


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2019)

Miami305 said:


> There are times in the day when it is more beneficial to eat white or brown rice.
> 
> Brown rice is a whole kernel, has a few more micronutrients, and takes longer to break down. White rice is stripped down a little bit and is a strait punch of carbs.
> 
> ...



But if you're eating it as part of a mixed foods meal, as we usually tend to do, then the glycemic index of the rice becomes almost irrelevant. The addition of fats, proteins, and fiber would significantly slow down the digestion of the rice, making white vs brown just a preference.


----------



## Miami305 (Aug 2, 2019)

Ill have to research that. I know that proven is the best rice is sprouted rice. Similar to why Ezekial Bread is preferred because its made from a sprouted grain. The soaking/sprouting process breaks down the kernel and makes it easier on your gut to digest.


----------



## Miami305 (Aug 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Can you provide a link supporting your statement?



https://www.ultrawellnesscenter.com/2017/11/02/5-reasons-brown-rice-is-better-than-white/

Albiet the title. Reading the information and then making an approachable decision based on your personal needs is needed. 
However in a lot of studies people who eat white rice consistently over brown rice have a tendency to develop diabetes a lot quicker.


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2019)

Try to find peer reviewed scientific studies with empirical evidence. 

This review is is highly biased with zero hard data. 

Her use of the phrase “highly processed” is inaccurate and misleading. A Twinkie is highly processed. Taking the bran off of rice doesn’t qualify in my book

I don’t know much but I do live on a rice farm. 

Based on her reasoning you could just have a serving of fiber with any carb meal and that would have the same benefit as eating a food with more fiber. 

“White rice has no nutritional value” is also misleading. Has the author forgotten. Macronutrients? Another reason why this reads highly biased. 

Unless you are specifically deficient in the micronutrients that Brown rice provides I still think it’s best to eat whichever you prefer. If brown rice isn’t as appetizing, then eat it on a cut. 

Have trouble hitting your macros on a bulk? I would probably eat white rice over brown. 

I absolutely had the same thinking as your current thinking but have since drawn a different conclusion. 

Thanks for doing some legwork. I’m totally open to being wrong. If you can find compelling evidence then I’m all ears!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 3, 2019)

It's worth noting that a diet high in brown rice does increase one's exposure to arsenic. In reasonable amounts, brown rice is pretty much harmless. However, if you're on of those dudes who's eating 4-6 cups of the stuff during a bulk, you may want to do some research into the risks of arsenic exposure over the long term. Here's a start:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5735331/


----------



## automatondan (Aug 3, 2019)

For me, it's about finding foods that my body processes and digests efficiently... That means white rice (slightly). My personal preference is basmatti because it has a little bit more protein than other rice. And it tastes damn good. Also, for flavor, I add bone broth, which has lots of added nutritional value, and increases ease of digestion. My thing is: eat what I'm good at digesting so I can process it as quickly as possible and be hungry for my next meal sooner.


----------

